# Swithching to Perlico



## Seoighe 1 (10 Feb 2009)

I am an Eircom customer and was thinking of swithchimg to Perlico, as i find Eircom a bit on the expensive side, plus thier customer services skills i think leave a lot to be desired. I know price wise Perlico are better then Eircom but how are thier services and how are they to deal with if you were to have a problem with your service.


----------



## askalot (10 Feb 2009)

Switched from eircom to perlico about 2 years ago, saved money and never had a problem. I have only had to call their customer service once and that was to change my tariff, found them pleasant and efficient enough. Personally I don't know why anyone would stay with eircom!


----------



## AlastairSC (10 Feb 2009)

Yes Perlico are cheaper. We switched years ago for just that reason. I'm thinking of switching back, though, because our experience of their fault resolution is abysmal. They say faults will be handled in 3-5 working days but recently we had two faults and each took much longer than this. When you enquire, it turns out that 3-5 days is the time they undertake to notify Eircom in!! After that, it's just how long is a piece of string (or in this case a piece of telephone cable). We found no point in ringing to get updates, request escalation etc as they just said it's with Eircom. There doesn't seem to be a charter or standard in operation. Grrrr! With Eircom the process of getting the engineers onto it was much quicker and we could get updates. So, if this is important to you then think carefully before switching.


----------



## lou2 (10 Feb 2009)

My parents had a big problem with their fault service also. They were waiting 3 weeks to get it resolved. It involved many frustrating phone calls to their customer care centre. Eventually they switched back to Eircom.


----------



## Bar101 (10 Feb 2009)

I signed up to their phone and broadband package last May. I have had almost no problems and any technical (broadband) issues were resolved very quickly. There are good savings over eircom. However watch out for charges when you ring 1850/1890 numbers. They are not free "national" calls.


----------



## Smashbox (10 Feb 2009)

My parents switched to perlico, didn't notice the €50 reg fee that was snuck in at the start. Apart from that, they are very happy. You can pay by DD or online with CC/Laser


----------



## WEAQ (10 Feb 2009)

switched to perlico in work,a dissaster ,poor cus relations/service.switched back to eircom,cost major money but worth it in long run as perlico have to use eircom engineers to fix faults which take ages to rectify .advice from phone installer was if its not broke dont fix it,no truer words.make sure your 100% sure before youjump!!!!


----------



## Musk (14 Feb 2009)

Would advise anyone but Perlico.Had an absolute disaster with them.Their customer service was the worst I have encountered.
Had great difficulty in even leaving them.They made it a nightmare.


----------



## mathepac (14 Feb 2009)

Their invoicing and customer service is a disaster. I switched from BT in December. Perlico / Vodafone have managed to exceed the depths I plumbed with BT CS & Accounts. My latest invoice from Perlico / Vodafone is wrong again despite 8 previous calls to them and all the usual promises. There is never a supervisor on duty with whom to escalate attention / action.


----------



## hopalong (14 Feb 2009)

it may not bother you, but perlico do not employ staff who will fix a fault in your house,


----------



## janabiyah (6 Mar 2009)

Try Imagine. I've been with them 3 years, very responsive.

Also, you will see that other users are happy with their service


----------



## TomOC (8 Mar 2009)

Sister changed to Perlico, got overcharged, terrible customer service.  Spent about half a year to get back overcharged money.


----------



## bond-007 (8 Mar 2009)

Try Talk Talk, cheaper than Perlico and much better fault resolution service.


----------

